
Want to Work in 18 Miles of Books? First, the Quiz - daegloe
http://nytimes.com/2016/07/17/nyregion/want-to-work-in-18-miles-of-books-first-the-quiz.html
======
my_first_acct
The quiz itself (which has changed over the years) is not provided. And the
last paragraph of the article makes it clear that the bookstore itself doesn't
take the quiz seriously as a hiring screen.

But the article fits, in a quirky way, into the HN "how to hire" and "company
culture" categories.

